# petit prix in pa



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone is attending the petit prix at B&D Creekside Activity Center in Latrobe, PA? I have friends and instructors that will be there this weekend. If you ever get a chance to attend a trial at B & D do so it is an awesome facility. Eventually there will be a shop and restaurant inside. Here is a link to the facility: http://www.bndcreeksideactivitycenter.com/B_&_D/Welcome.html Can't wait to hear how everyone does!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Results from the Petit Prix my instructor Emil placed 12th with Sadie in 8 inch and 13th with Lexi in 8 in.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Petit Prix will be at B & D Creekside next fall also. My friends who went told us that Bud Houston sent his bc 200 feet to a tunnel for a distance challenge! The dog that won the distance challenge sent the dog from 110 ft. Emil's dog Sadie came in second for the 24 pole weave pole challenge. Great for a little eight year old maltese!


----------

